
Show HN: Edit Google Docs in the Shower via Amazon Echo - acucciniello
https://github.com/acucciniello/alexa-open-doc
======
fiatjaf
Better link: [https://acucciniello.github.io/alexa-open-
doc/](https://acucciniello.github.io/alexa-open-doc/)

That's great, but not very useful. Maybe it would work better with smaller
documents and simpler tasks, like Trello, for example (create a card, update a
card description, set a due date on a card and so on), or other task
management platforms.

I don't have Alexa and talking to a computer is still too bizarre for me, but
sometimes I wish I could take notes while driving.

~~~
acucciniello
Thank you for that link. Thank you for your feedback as well. Are you saying
that it is not useful because there can be alot on one file versus something
like a trello board card?

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes.

I don't think it is common to have a Google Document for just a note, or even
a collection of notes (it is not clear from the example videos if your thing
will replace the entire doc with the text said or if it will add it to the
bottom of the doc).

This is something that fits better into other apps that have small collections
of notes as their primary data type.

~~~
acucciniello
It adds to the end of a file, sorry for the confusion. I thought it would be a
bad idea to delete everything that is in the file. I'll take that into
consideration. Thank you

------
QuinnyPig
Neat concept, but editing a document with my voice when I can't see it sounds
like a newly announced circle of hell.

~~~
acucciniello
Haha, well, the theory is to add small things that you might forget when
incapable of writing it down. If you have an Alexa, try it out. I would love
your feedback!

